
Soul on wheels: How music for the roller rink impacted the club - pmcpinto
https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/3481
======
telesilla
An invigorating documentary was made about this topic last year: United Skates

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6RbzPZmat8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6RbzPZmat8)

~~~
xfitm3
Full version is also available for download if you're outside of LA.

------
8bitsrule
Great article and history.

Here's a short on JB in Chicago.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcNWS8dsxIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcNWS8dsxIg)

------
walshemj
Interesting - would be interesting to see Levannas take on this> \- She is a
Northern soul dancer and DJ, and some times works with Craig Charles AKA
Lister from Red Dwarf

------
phjesusthatguy3
+1 for Underground Resistance. I haven't lived in Detroit for 20 years but
damn it's good to see UR on HN.

~~~
GEBBL
And Moodymann! What a scene

